# Piers and nets... What kind?



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm from Chicago and the "piers" down here are WAY above the water. Was thinking about trying my luck at one of the piers and was wondering kind of net would be best or if they are even necessary. I've seen people with drop nets, if this is the route to go, how much rope do I need. Comments, Opinions?


----------



## fish4ever (Jan 6, 2010)

You will only need to have a net or pier gaff for fish to large to lift with your rod. Most nets are two-three Ft around. You will need 20-25 Ft of rope. Good luck!

Mike


----------

